# Broken Tooth!!!



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Emma was giving me some unusual issues while brushing her teeth. I stopped and did a check out, one of her molars is cracked!!! ZOMG! How could this happen? I doubt her chicken bones did this, she hasn't had any high activity lately nor have I noticed any issues eating her kibble or her raw meaty bones(chicken drumsticks). If this happened or was an issue in the making, she hid this very well.

Next thing I know she's making some weird jaw movements and she spat out the tooth! Quite the hole in there!!! I'm gonna call my vet and get a referral to an Ortho. Any ideas on what she would want to do? What I should do in the time being? Emma fast asleep right now with no issues, she doesn't seem to be in any pain.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How old is Emma?

From the looks of it, its been working on falling out for a while, the gum line doesn't make it look like a fresh injury. Did the whole tooth fall out or just a chunk of it?


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

DaneMama said:


> How old is Emma?
> 
> From the looks of it, its been working on falling out for a while, the gum line doesn't make it look like a fresh injury. Did the whole tooth fall out or just a chunk of it?


Emma is about 4 yrs old. There's still a small chunk inside the gum. I do not see any roots attached to the tooth.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Pugs have such wonky mouths.....I've done many pug dentals, many with extractions because they have poor roots sometimes. Is there anyway to open her mouth and get a picture of the roof of her mouth??? It would be nice to see both sides of her mouth to compare them....then I could probably tell you which tooth came out and how many roots, etc.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll try. It maybe a toughy...


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Got a pic with a cooperative, sleepy dog.








The broken tooth is circled on this one. You can see the piece that is left in there. That is exactly what's left. The lips are hiding the hole in her gums.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww that's how Rubys teeth look! Glad to see she isn't the only pug who has flat teeth at the top. Oscar has big sharp teeth at the top, Rubys never grew in lol. You already saw my reply on pugvillage, so I won't elaborate more on that


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its the upper fourth premolar that is broken. 90% of the time teeth break its that one. I bet there are roots still in there that NEED to come out....

I would fast her tonight and tomorrow morning and take her in to your regular vet to have the rest of the tooth extracted. Have the rest of her teeth examined well. She may be one of the pugs who has weak roots....lets hope not though. The smaller premolar in front of that broken one also looks discolored...possibly compromised as well. 

Do you have any tramadol on hand?


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! Trying to get as many opinions as possible. I can honestly say, I've never dealt with a broken tooth. My previous dogs just ate kibbles and never had "chewies" or odd behaviors like rock chewing.

I never knew DaneMama was experienced in the canine tooth area, I woulda PMed her


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

No tramadol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, I'm a vet tech...experienced in tooth extractions unfortunately. Other than those two teeth, the rest look great, and healthy! Which is rare for pugs....usually they have really bad teeth because of the deformed/weak roots and the odd placement/crowding issues they have. 

Keep me posted on how things go! Wish I could be the one to take care of her!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks DaneMama!
I called my vet this morning and she says Emma can slide in tomorrow evening, be watched over during the night and ready to go home the next day morning or lunch time. Does this sound okay to do? I've never brought a dog in for tooth extractions. She said while she's there she can poke/prod those other teeth to see if she has any weak roots and do a few xrays to see what we've got going on in there. I didn't even mention or ask about checking that out. I was gonna, but she just kept talking, I'm guessing it must be all the mushed faced dogs/cats she sees. I always see atleast 2 when we go in for her yearlys.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Emma is getting what was left extracted tonight. She'll be able to come home tomorrow.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds pretty routine....keep us posted and my fingers are crossed that they won't find any other bad ones.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like good news to me.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Emma's home this evening. My vet found a tiny piece of the other root in there and pulled out that one along with what was in the picture I provided on here. She showed us xrays in the office, I tried to take photos but they were coming out too bright 
She said her roots are very well "rooted" *giggle* and despite odd placement of her teeth, they look great. She noticed a few tiny spots filled with plaque, cleaned those out.. She did notice her gums are sensitive and she is showing beginning stages of gingivitis. I told her I am in the process of switching her to prey model raw and she is very much for that. She believes that after a few months, Emma's gums with strengthen and become healthy on this diet.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good vet! :thumb:


----------

